# 1C
,       -         ?      .

----------


## p

.     -.        ,      .     ,      ,    19,  60  .
       -  ,      :yes:

----------


## Dump

-     .     ()  .       ,      -   "   ".

----------

-    -  ..

----------


## Dump

.     -  .    -    .

----------

..    (),      , -   . ?     ,  
*p*,

----------


## Dump

> (),


   ,     ,    ( ),   "   " -     19,   10  41.

----------

..  -     ?

----------


## Dump

,

----------


## rizhulka

18 ?

----------



----------


## rizhulka

? (    ).           ?

----------

..        ?      ?

----------


## rizhulka

-,

----------

..    ..

----------


## Alone

.
,  ..
   -,    2013         .19.     2010 ,    (  ).           ,     .       , ?   -    2010 ?

----------

.....

----------


## ..

> .....


    "..."  1 8.2,    ""       "  " (   )  ""  : ":    ".

----------


## Naumov

,   15%     ,         .
   ,      .

----------


## .

> ,   15%     ,         .


    ,

----------

, . 
         -  - ?     -     ,      .

----------


## p

> , . 
>          -  - ?     -     ,      .


  .   -,   ,     .
    -   :
1.   ,     1   ,    .        .       ( 1)   ,    .
2.   ,               .     -.

----------

! -,      . :Smilie:

----------


## Bair

-    ? ..       .  ..              .       ...

----------

> 


  -   ,     ,

----------


## Mashunya

> -   ,     ,


     ,       ,           ,  ,  /  ,       ,     .





> ...


         .

----------

